# Kết hợp màu sắc hài hòa trong không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn



## minionbananaw (28/11/21)

Kết hợp màu sắc hài hòa trong không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn Ngôi nhà nhỏ xinh với đầy đủ các không gian chức năng, mọi góc nhìn đều đẹp một cách gọn gàng và hiện đại, một chút xanh tươi từ thiên nhiên bên ngoài mang đến không khí trong lành và lãng mạn. Khi ngắm nhìn ngôi nhà nhỏ xinh xắn ở trung tâm thành phố Paris, Pháp này, chắc hẳn ai cũng sẽ ước ao có một không gian giản dị, bình yên như vậy. Mọi góc nhìn từ cổng bước vào nhà, khoảng xanh tươi giản dị với cây cỏ trong vườn, những phân mảng của màu sắc và nội thất được thiết kế khá ấn tượng, bài bản, đủ để bất kỳ ai Bán sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ngắm nhìn đều như bị thôi miên ngay lập tức. Không gian sân vườn được thiết kế ở bên hông nhà, khá rộng rãi với những bãi cỏ xanh mượt cùng những bụi cây tràn đầy sức sống. Bên cạnh ngôi nhà được gia chủ đặt bộ bàn ghế gỗ với tông màu sáng, đủ để giúp mọi người có được những bữa cơm chiều ấm cúng, vui vẻ bên khu vườn xinh xắn. Phòng khách được bố trí ngay cạnh vườn với hai khung cửa kính đủ rộng, đủ trong suốt để những người Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ngồi trong phòng có thể ngắm trọn vẻ đẹp bên ngoài. Cách trang trí đơn giản, đối xứng với những nội thất và màu sắc giản dị giúp cho không gian thêm tinh tế và thanh lịch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Điểm nhấn trên tường là những bức tranh có kích cỡ, nội dung khác nhau. Sự nổi bật từ màu sắc tương phản với tường, hình khối đặc biệt giúp phòng khách đẹp nghệ thuật hơn. Không gian ăn uống của gia đình được bố trí tiếp nối với phòng khách. Căn phòng với màu trắng làm chủ đạo, tuy nhỏ nhưng vẫn khiến mọi người ngắm mãi không thể rời mắt nhờ sự kết hợp hai gam màu trắng ngà và vàng sáng. Phòng bếp được trang trí đơn giản với hai mảng màu đối lập của tường và tủ bếp là ghi và trắng. Nét độc đáo được thể hiện rõ nét ở bộ bàn ghế ăn đặt ở giữa. Sự giao hòa giữa ánh sáng tự nhiên và màu sắc trong phòng giúp cho không gian bếp núc trở nên ấn tượng bất ngờ. Phòng khách chính được trang trí khá bắt mắt với bộ sofa màu ghi. Những chiếc gối tựa với họa tiết ngẫu hứng trở thành điểm nhấn nghệ thuật cho không gian. Bức tranh với gam màu trung tính đủ để tạo nên một góc sinh hoạt chung đẹp hiện đại và bắt mắt. Không gian làm việc được thiết kế đơn giản với những gam màu trầm, giúp cho mọi người có thể tập trung cao độ khi giải quyết công việc tại nhà. Màu be pha ghi của rèm cửa để giảm ánh sáng và trung hoa màu sắc trong không gian làm việc. Góc làm việc vẫn có điểm nhấn trẻ trung từ ghế thư giãn giúp cho mọi người vừa làm việc vừa nghỉ ngơi ngay trong phòng. Phòng ngủ được bố trí gần với vườn cây bên hông nhà. Khung cửa sổ kính rộng mở đón nắng gió vừa đủ giúp cho phòng ngủ luôn ngập tràn ánh sáng tự nhiên. Màu sắc ấm cúng, trầm tĩnh như Máy tạo mùi thơm nâu gỗ, be, xám… được kết hợp hài hòa trong không gian nghỉ ngơi.


----------

